# New Cat and Air Bag Recall Done



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I finally called 417 Nissan last Friday and found out the air bag recall was not done but the filler neck was. I was in and out of the service dept. in 45 minutes, recall completed yesterday.
I then proceeded to my local garage and had my new catalytic converter installed. New cat, studs, nuts, springs and gaskets. Compliments of forum member chadn. $120 including a new valve stem on a tire from my Subaru SVX. 
I love having an honest, dependable, inexpensive little garage I can go to, close to home.
I was shocked to notice that the cold line from the A/C runs an inch or so from the exhaust manifold. The heat shields from the old cat were unusable. I'll be looking into insulating it in some way. Maybe header wrap or some other flame proof material.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff, and great deal from Chadn. Pretty sure that is a fair bit less than he payed for it originally.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

$120 was actually the labour cost. Pretty good as well. And yes chadn gave me a smokin' deal on the parts also.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

My passenger airbag was replaced 2 years ago and today i received a new recall letter to replace the airbag inflator.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I got a recall letter today also. I can't for the life of me believe that I have to bring the car back to the dealer 100 km away again so soon. I had the original air bag recall done 24 days ago. The original owner I bought it from never had it done. He bought it new but moved several times. They must have sent the recall letter to an old address.
Does this mean the millions of air bags that were replaced in the first recall must all be done again? What a tremendous waste of man hours, materials and resources. How do you recycle an old air bag? You don't, you just pile it in the landfill with the first few million!

Yes I am PO'd big time.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

It s just the inflator(canon powder lol)
Air bags business is deflating the future is secure foam https://youtu.be/RnyhkBU1yaw


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah its a unclear why they need to redo it? The service manager didn't have a clue other than to guess the replacement air bags they used were defective. Kind of curious why the driver's side one is ok but not the other side?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i have a question regarding these air bag recalls: I bought my 06 Xtrail in 2016 with 218,000 klms on it. I looked up online on a Canada Govt vehicle safety site ( Transport Canada ) and noticed two recalls. One was for the gas filler neck and the other for the airbag. I phoned my local Nissan service dept, gave my serial number and they verified the previous owner had done both recalls. What i'm wondering is what if an Xtrail driver is Unaware of any safety recalls? A person such as myself who owns a 11 year old Xtrail with two previous owners . Where i do not get my Xtrail serviced by any Nissan dealership and they do not know where i live and no contact information. In the tragic event such as a serious car accident with faulty airbags not working and passenger/driver receives death or injury....is the Xtrail owner at fault for not having recall warranties done prior? Are we the driver responsible for searching out every year if our vehicles have safety recalls issued? Can an injured passenger sue the Xtrail owner for not having safety warranty work done if the xtrail owner was never aware of any recalls and never being contacted by the manufacturer?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

...here is the Transport Canada motor vehicle recall website : Search Results or Motor Vehicle Safety Recalls Database do not see any 2017 airbag recalls ...


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i recieved my air bag recall notice in the mail today. I now have a Nov. 18th appointment to get it fixed......2 hour repair job. Oh well....it is Free...and i like free very much.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> What i'm wondering is what if an Xtrail driver is Unaware of any safety recalls? A person such as myself who owns a 11 year old Xtrail with two previous owners . Where i do not get my Xtrail serviced by any Nissan dealership and they do not know where i live and no contact information.


In the case of a Transport Canada ordered safety recall (as opposed to a manufacturer's cosmetic recall), the manufacturer can use all the various provincial registration databases for contact information. Nissan would then provide a list of VIN's fixed and VIN's notified and TC matches it against the list of VIN's registered.

If it takes too long for the manufacturer to contact owners and too long to fix a certain percentage, then TC can take punitive action.

In the case of the fuel filler neck recall, TC did take punitive action against Nissan for delays in recall notifications, expanding the recall to all X-trails instead of just the original list.

Personally, I'm not too impressed with Nissan about this. I have received recall notices on other cars I've owned (second and third owner) within a couple of months of registering the car, but I've never received anything from Nissan in 2 years.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks for your informative reply, MikeHJ. Funny, i got a airbag recall letter and i called a local nissan service department right away. The young service girl asked for my Vin number. THen my cell phone number. No info on file. Then asked for my home number=no info on file. Then i explained i have the letter from Nissan Canada based in Ontario. She was still mystified. I explained i am not the original owner but the 3 rd owner of a 2006 Xtrail. Finally i told her i never had my xtrail serviced by Any nissan dealership, but that i bought the cam & crank sensor from their dealership parts dept in june or whatever of 2017. ''OHHHH THAT'S WHY!!!''. ....sigh. So my vin number by itself was not good enough? she was polite and helpful (and sounded very inexperienced) but if i hadnt mentioned i only been to Nissan just to buy a few parts many months ago she was ready to give up and say '' sorry, i have no info on you and your xtrail airbag recall, you are not in the system!''. Anyways, i am kind of hoping that while it is in service for the 2 hour airbag repair, i may ask them if they could maybe do a quick once over underneath the car and let me know if anything is visibly worn out (suspension components, corroded parts, exhaust issues) but i have a hunch they will tell me No, only have time to do schedueled warranty repair and i need to book an appointment (and pay) at a later date.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Dealerships are usually quite accommodating when it comes to taking your money. They'll likely check it over for their regular shop rate.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> I explained i am not the original owner but the 3 rd owner of a 2006 Xtrail. Finally i told her i never had my xtrail serviced by Any nissan dealership, but that i bought the cam & crank sensor from their dealership parts dept in june or whatever of 2017. ''OHHHH THAT'S WHY!!!''. ....sigh. So my vin number by itself was not good enough?


Yeah, that's why I am less than impressed by Nissan. Not only is the VIN good enough to look up the vehicles recall repair history, it is the only data link! There are a lot of recalls that only affect some vehicles (built at a specific factory or between specific dates, etc.) so owner lists aren't good enough.

I think this sort of thing is exactly why TC took punitive action against Nissan over the fuel filler neck recall.

I would imagine that you will get a "100 point inspection" for free, as well as a very long list of repairs needed.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

* '' I would imagine that you will get a "100 point inspection" for free, as well as a very long list of repairs needed. '' *.......lol....i'm just going to mooch a free inspection and use the time to go under the hoisted up Xtrail to visually see what it is they think needs repairing or replacing. I never get anything repaired at aNy dealership (just free warranty work). I'm not into paying them $118 per hour shop labour rates . Thru my trade as an autoglass technician i made a few mechanical and bodyshop connections, a few i have used in the recent past who gave me good service and decent labour rates plus a discount on parts or let me supply my own new parts . I may need front brakes in the near future as sometimes i do hear a slight brake squeal, altho my pedal is firm and the stopping power feels good to me. So maybe i can have the dealership check that out if for free and just take that advice and go to my independent garages for their second and third opinions.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The free inspection at the dealer, will not include verifying the brakes other than maybe test driving the car. Its no where near the thorough inspection you think it is. 

As for the recall once again for the airbag, its a pain in the butt. The risk is actually pretty minimal. Our climate mitigates a fair bit of it as compared to a hot and humid country.

What I want to know though is what is the matter with the replacement airbag installed one year ago??? Surely it was redesigned or contained a new style propellent.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I want to know what's wrong with the airbag installed 1 month ago.
That same kind of thing happened with our BMW 535i GT. We had the in tank fuel pump replaced under warranty and under a year later there was a recall and had it replaced again.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*Gee, almost five hours shot!!*

PITA is right!!!  It takes me at least 2 1/2 hours return, plus 2 hours sitting around waiting... They should offer cocktails and appies!!! Well, my appointment next week is in the morning, but I will knock back a Bloody Mary anytime! > I hope they get it right this time around!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

''plus 2 hours sitting around waiting.''......i was offered a free shuttle ride to home or somewhere. My appointment is for saturday 9:30am so i might as well go to Denny's or the new mall down the road and kill a few hours.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi Quadaria . I will not be expecting a thorough inspection BUT i will ask the service manager if he can check my brakes after i lie and suggest i may want them to fix them while there. Also will ask them to put up on the hoist and check out a possible heat shield rattle. The way i look at , they have my vehicle for 2 hour warranty and I as a customer am asking to check out a few other things that pontentially i would want to pay and fix. If they are unwilling to do NO more then just airbag warranty then that is just bad business /customer service .They are there to make money and i am a customer asking to check over some items that may need attention and willing to pay for service/parts. I can understand if the dealership is too busy and only allotted 2 hours for airbag warranty but any good service manager should be accommodating and eager to please their customer as the dealership earns my money. I do autoglass replacement, often i have a customer who asks if i could repair a stone chip or see if i can fix a door regulator/ seal a leaky windshield etc. If time allows i do it and charge the fees, if not i ask to make another appointment for next available slot.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just to point out Tony, its not the service advisor doing the work or the inspection. The mechanic will not be paid anything for the extra work and time. Most dealerships charge for diagnostic work and then may give you a credit for some of that cost when and if you get them to perform the repair. In my neck of the woods, customers are not allowed to hang around or go inside the service bays, and you do not get a chance to interact with the mechanic. As far as service advisors go, the last one I talked with admitted to me that he had never personally done any mechanical work on a car. Last thing is that I don't think the car even has to onto a lift to change the airbag, so I doubt it will go on a hoist, and they won't be removing the wheels for sure. The inspection you will get is a visual one-- fluids, wipers, bulbs, tire tred.. To me it sounds like you would be better off asking that neighbor business of yours to put it on their hoist and let you have a look underneath.

Anyway I got a kick out of your comment about being their customer, when to date the only thing you bought from them was the special discounted sensor kit at the parts dept (that is now no longer available for sale at dealers according to Nissan Canada). I agree that in an ideal world they should treat you the same as everyone else and really try to win you over, but its not the case. I don't think I get great service the rare times I use them now, and I know there is a special client mention in my file as I got two Altimas from them, first one in 1998-- which means I have been a client of that dealership service dept for close to 20 years.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

molly said:


> PITA is right!!!  It takes me at least 2 1/2 hours return, plus 2 hours sitting around waiting... They should offer cocktails and appies!!!


Everything has a price. 
At my lexus dealer they have every brand of coffee machine on the market. There's a few plates with fresh fruits and good pastries. 
The car comes out of there washed and vacuumed(my wallet too)
We bought 4 new wheels there and had them installed and balanced for a total of 1500$ tx in. They dismounted the old tires to install on the new wheels and put new hardware on the new wheels. 


This recall has to be on the replaced part they used last time. 
The firsts oil change at the dealer costed me 25$ . About year and a half later they charged me 36$ for the same thing, only difference they moved to a new and modern building. 
Nothing is free


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Lexus definitely offers more perks! There is a sorta fancy coffee setup where I was going to go.... and they have shuttles, too. I'll take a book. :nerd:


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

''Anyway I got a kick out of your comment about being their customer, when to date the only thing you bought from them was the special discounted sensor kit at the parts dept ''-----well, i do not think it matters if i bought one part or nothing ever. If I am there (or anywhere) and i am polite and inquire or mention of other needs related to what that business does, it is up to that business owner/manager/operator to keep his customer satisfied or lose his business as that customer will just move onto the next person willing to take on the service requested. As i mentioned previously, if the service dept is too busy and the mechanics are all booked up with no spare time, i understand that and that is reasonable. By the way, when i bought and owned my honda civic in 2004 thru 2016 i had very good customer service at various honda dealerships thru metro Vancouver. Sales, parts /service dept and a few warranty jobs i had were all very good. One of the reasons i bought my honda civic from North Shore Honda back then is that as an auto glass technician i often went to very many dealerships to pick up their vehicles for windshield replacements or to go to their parts departments for parts ordered on their cars We had in our glass shop. I noticed that Honda dealerships were very professional and courteous as i stood around waiting overhearing how the salesmen, parts clerk , service advisors and mechanics intermingled with their customers and i was very impressed . Not the case at the majority of American dealerships. They often had a lazy, indifferent attitudes once you bought a car from them. Anyway this airbag recall is a minor thing in my life, it will get fixed and whether nissan wants to take on extra work or not is no big deal to me as i have various options to take my Xtrail to for service that charge $20-30 per hour labour rate below service dealerships.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry if I caused offence Tony. Guess I have been in business too long, and truth is not all customers are equal, and some you have to get rid of because they suck the life out of you. Did not mean to imply this was you.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

no no..no offence at all taken. I was just trying to explain my point of view as a customer and also as somebody as a mobile autoglass technician that takes customer phone calls , gives estimates etc and have been dealing with dealerships of all sorts thru my trade of 26-27 years. You didnt imply anything and no offence taken, i enjoy chatting here with you as you are very informative and intelligent, to the point...i like those qualities .  Anyways, nov 18th my appointment....you will probably be right about nissan not interested in doing anything else except my warranty work, but i will ask anyhow, not to pester or get freebies, but as customer willing to pay if they discover something needed during inspection. If not i wont be upset, i live in a city of 2.5 million plus....i have other mechanical shops to get inspections and estimates.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff Tony. But I will still bet they try to sell you their brake service were they relube your slide pins, and brake harware for 100+$s. In my experience, and from what I have read here over the years, it pretty much needs to be done every year or two.

Also word to the wise, last time I had a bearing done, the mechanic just slapped the brakes back together with no relube, and somehow magically 3 months later one of the caliper pins on that side seized. In retrospect I was surprised that the X still continued to brake so well.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Also word to the wise, last time I had a bearing done, the mechanic just slapped the brakes back together with no relube, and somehow magically 3 months later one of the caliper pins on that side seized. In retrospect I was surprised that the X still continued to brake so well.


 Same here( at the dealer)


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

''try to sell you their brake service were they relube your slide pins, and brake hardware for 100+$s. In my experience, and from what I have read here over the years, it pretty much needs to be done every year or two.''....oh oh. Is this something that every Xtrail Needs to get done or some drastic failure will occur? I am pretty much clueless when it comes to (self servicing) brakes . I never ever have worked on the brakes of any of my vehicles in 32 years of driving history. If i feel my brake pedal is low or stopping distances increased/ squealing noises etc i will get it checked out immediately plus i also keep an eye on the brake fluid level and top that up as needed. But i just do not feel comfortable servicing and replacing brake parts on my own. Do you have any links on Xtrail brake maintenance and /or nissan advisory bulletins on this brake problem? Currently my braking performance seems great with a firm pedal . I just hear the occasional small squeal noise and i'm assuming it may be low pads. But if i get a few independent mechanics to check out my brakes i will definitely inquire about the slide pins/hardware relube .


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

found this sticking caliper issue on the forum started in 2009 and ending in 2013...http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/156159-x-trail-brake-calipers-sticking.html


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i am awaiting the nissan service dept to call and tell me my 06 xtrail airbag recall is done. I asked how much to service my awd fluid: $90 EACH for the differential and the transfercase. ...i said i'd pass....


----------

